# Tors/Masheer Grow Outs



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Sharing my grow outs. They are about 5-5.75 inch now. They are now in a 150 gal. Hopefully they can put on some size in the next few months before i need that tank for some new fish!!! Theres a mix of 3 types. Tor Putitora, Khudree and Mosal.

Tor/Masheers - Putitora, Mosal & Khudree 12282011 - YouTube


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice!!! Getting some for sure


----------

